# Offset Smoker Build, My First Smoker, Need Some Advise, QVIEW



## automan88 (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## automan88 (Aug 28, 2011)

I just wanted to follow up the pics. The program would not add the tile or the description. I had a first burn last night. Had problems mantaining temp. Not sure if fire was not big enough or if I dont have enough fresh air to fire box can anyone give me any suggestions. Thanks for your help.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm not a builder, but low heat is usually an air flow problem.

Not enough on the intake side.

Congrats on a great looking build, I'm sure one of the builders will be along to give you a better answer.


----------



## burnt (Aug 29, 2011)

Great looking smoker!  What dia. pipe did you use?

I agree its an air flow problem.  I had the same problem on a offset with 20" pipe. I had to let more air in and then it worked perfect. Maybe try cutting the center out between the two small vent holes on the fire box door. You'll need make another slide to match it but it looks like an easy solution to me.

Hopes this helps!


----------



## automan88 (Aug 29, 2011)

I used 24in for the smoker and fire box. I have two 2.25" holes in the door and I have two 1.25" holes in the back of the fire box under the smoke chamber. I wanted to feed air to both sides of fire to help burn evenly in fire box. I thought about adding two 3" holes in the door just above the existing vent slide I just hope that will be enough. I can add a third one if needed any suggestions on that? Thanks for your reply all the help I can get is appreciated.


----------

